# تخليص جمركي - الرياض مطار الملك خالد افضل الاسعار مكتب مفرح للتخليص الجمركي



## تخليص جمركي1 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

يسر مكتب مفرح للتخليص الجمركي فرع مطار الملك خالد الدولي أن يقدم خدماته في تخليص جميع الواردات والصادرات من والى المملكة العربية السعودية وإنهاء كافة الإجراءات الجمركية والتعقيب علي معاملاتكم وسداد الرسوم وحضور إجراءات المعاينة والكشف علي بضائعكم وتيسير خروج ودخول البضائع من مطار

مندوبينا جاهزين لاستقبال استفسارتكم
فرع مطار الملك خالد
مفرح 0500364749
صالح 0550167990
موقعنا 
مفرح للتخليص الجمركي













































​


----------

